# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  DIY P3A pastūzis

## habitbraker

Nu tad mana kārta pienākusi  :: 
Beidzot savācu savu pastūzi - ESP P3A Jauda - 60W astoņos omos.  http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
Skan ideāli - sit kopā visus mūzikas centrus, ko līdz šim esmu dzirdējis. Tāda dzidra, patīkama skaņa. Bass ļoti labs. Fona NAV nekāda! Doma ir pieslēgt pie kāda mērinstrumenta, bet tad jārunā ar pasniedzēju. Katrā ziņā pa priekšu korpuss jauztaisa, pirms stiepju kautkur  ::  
Vel jau nav līdz galam pabeigts  - šādi tādi sīkumi vēl,korpusam Vēl domāšu izmērus un pasūtīšu, lai izgriež, profi ar instrumentiem. 
Nu tad dažas bildītes:

*Plašu kodināšana*

*Montēšanas sākums*


*Jau skanošs pastūzis.*

Izejās MJL21194/3 - nav tie ātrākie (5mhz), bet līdz ar to stabilāki nekā piemēram 30mhz tranji. Istenībā priekš kam tik ātrus vajag priekš audio. 
Gandrīz visur izmantoju met. filmas. pretastības un kvalitatīvus kondiķus. Rezistorus lodēju zem plates - nebija nekāda noteikta iemesla. 

Tie divi kodiķi (diezgan kritiskās vietās - stipri ietekmē skaņu) ir tikai pagaidu variants - gaidu audiofīlu kondiķus, redzēs vai jutīs atšķirību no parastajiem. Tos gan lodēšu virspusē. 
Viss aizgāja ar pirmo, drošībai no sākuma drošinātāju vietā ieliku 22R 5W rezistorus. Bija problēmas ar miera strāvu no sākuma - uz poci nereaģēja un turējās visulaiku nemazāk par 300mA. Sapratu - pastūzis ierosinās. Pat tumbās varēja dzirdēt tādu, kā radio šņākoņu  :: . Vaina bija tā, A klases draiverim izmantoju divreiz jaudīgāku trani nekā plānos paredzēts, līdz ar to vajadzēja lielāku kompensācijas kondķi (C4). Pieliku paralēli vēlvienu 100pf - tas visu atrisināja. Iq man noregulēta uz apmēram 80mA. Radzisi maigi silti. 

DC ofsets vienā no izejām. Otro bija kauns rādīt - tur 2 mV  :: 

Kā jau teicu vēl korpuss un šādi tādi sīkumi palikuši, tad jau būs bildes vēl.

----------


## osscar

Labs darbs ! Akurāti. Kasti vari izgatavot pats - bet padomā vai tas būs to vērts. Es taisīju pats alumīnija kasti - rēķini detaļas no alumīnija + smilšpapīri + darbs .....būs tie paši 40 ls ko maksā gatava kaste i-netā. Ja nu vienīgi gribi castom dizainu, tad gan vērts svīst. Meklē biedru Amazons (neapmaksātā reklāma  ::  ) - šis tev izgriezīs pēc izmēriem ALU detaļas par sakarīgu ciparu.

----------


## osscar

Kā šim - ieslēgšanās /izslēgšanās purkšķi nav ?

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies! Ieslēdzot nav vispār, bet izslēdzot ir tāds knaps tikšķis. Jā, tajā ziņā arī biju pārsteigts, kā nekā tik salīdzinoši vienkārša shēma. 
Nu par to alumīniju - ir padomā te pat Talsos pāris meistari.

----------


## Delfins

ta jau smuk... bet kāpēc detaļas apakšā?

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies.
Nu rezistori tādi niecīgi, negribeējas urbt. Bet īstenibā nav kārtīga iemesla.   ::

----------


## janys

Es biju salodējis uz TIP147 un TIP142 shēma vienkārša pieci tranzistori intkā darbojās man mājās nav jaudīgu skandu bet pieslēdzu elektrolīta kondensātoru lai nepārdeg mazjaudīgais skaļrunis ļoti skaļi skanēja. Trafa spriegums ir maiņstrāvā 27 volti bet shēmā paredzēts 45 v bija divi kanāli divpolārā barš. bet kad taisīju sajaucu vadus barošanai bija baigais vadu mudžeklis bet nekas nepārdega pat radās radio traucējumi iespaiaidoja pat tv. Šo salodējumu atdevu citiem kuri vienoja S-90 tumbas saka skanēja normāli. Bet sasvila 0,47 omu 5Wattu rezistors iejas tranz. sasvila BC557 tam tranzistoram var redzēt vizuāli ka ir izdedzis melns caurumiņš korpusā nezinu kur bija ķļūda vai viņi kautko netā savienoja vai es kautko sajaucu. Tā shēma nav tik kaprīza. Pārējie tranzistori mērot izskatās tādi pusdzīvi. Nezinu par trafa jaudu kautkāds japāņu izstrādājums viss izolēts metāla korpusā. Vis pār tas manā dzīvē bija pirmiais jaudīgais pastūzis. Kodināju plati bet tā nesanāca tik smuka. Varbūt vajadzēja vienot kādu jaudīgu subwooferi.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu BC557 ir mazaka max voltaža nekā 546 (tas pats 556 gandrīz). Ja nem, ka tev barosana sanāk ap 40 V tad tie jau ir tuvu BC557 maximumam. http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/BC556_557.pdf. Un tavi izejas trani arī stipri par svaku. Nu vajadzētu jau vinienlga strādāt. Laikam jau kaut kur netā savienoji. Un šim ampam nav īsā aizsardzība, tāka neuzmanīgi vienojot viegli nosvilināt.

----------


## Vads

Labi esi pastrādājis, vēl tikai kaste jāpiemeklē  ::

----------


## Ambed

varbut vari padalities ar pcb??

----------


## habitbraker

Nu PCB ir šī:

Bet bisku parveidoju (Dažām savām detaļām pielāgoju, drošinataji nav uz plates, celiņi bišku isaki un taml.)

----------


## habitbraker

Paštaisītā kaste  ::  No grīdas lamināta un alumīnija līstītēm. Sakniedēta.  ::  Ļoti pamatīga konstrukcija. 






Pa vidu var redzēt skaļruņu aizsardzības relejus. Ieslēdzot pastūzi, skaļruņi tiek pievienoti ar aizturi, izslēdzot tiek momentā atvienoti, un, ja kaut kādu iemeslu dēļ izejā parādās DC virs volta - tiek atvienoti.

----------


## osscar

Nu malacis, labs veikums, prieks skatīties. Ne vienmēr vajag daudz līdzekļus lai smuki sataisītu!   ::  kas būs priekšā ? tikai leds ? kvalitatīvi !

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies! 
Priekšā tikai leds. Nu cik nu kvalitatīvi var uztaisīt ar rokas metāla zāģīti un vīli  ::

----------


## osscar

vēl ieteiktu skaļruņu vadus vilkt pa malām nevis krustām pār ieejas ekranēto vadu ....lai nav ierosmes, bet ja nav, tad jau var palikt kā ir  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Pagaidām ierosmes nav manītas, lai kā pītu tos vadus kopā  ::  (paeksperimentēju). Nu tas, ka ekranēti tie vadi samazina iespēju kautkam inducēties no izejas.

Ps. Paldies par bildi, bet man tie izejas vadi iet caur relejiem (Pa vidu)

----------


## osscar

nu arī skats būs smukāks, ja palaidīsi gar malām, nevajag jau pīt kopā  ::  viņi iet arī gar pastūža ieejas ķēdēm, tur jau nav ekrāna.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu laikam palieks kā ir (skat. manu iepriekšējo rediģējumu). Bet paldies par padomiem.   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Draudzīgs ieteikums ja gala pakābes tranzistori ir jānovieto uz radiatora, tad pēc iespējas īsākiem, taisnākiem vadiņiem,jo katrs centimetrs ir nozīmigs, samazinās pastiprinātāja "ātrums", pieaug intermolācijas kropļojumi un var būt par celoni gala tranzistoru pēkšņai nāvei. Un ja var barošanās vadus pa kuru plūst DC ieteicams savīt kopā, skaistā pīnītē, vislabāk +,- un kopējais.

----------


## Zigis

Ideja kastei pa lēto tiešām fantastiska!
Nebiju šitādu iedomājies, un tagad jau Depo var izvēlēties visādus "eksotiskos kokus"

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies  ::  Vispār tas lamināts bija palicis pāri no remonta, tā ka pavisam lēti sanāca.

Nu iespējams taisnība par tiem vadiem, bet man radiatori ar plati nesaskanēja, tapēc vajadzēja "pavirzīt" tos traņus uz vidu. Un DC vadi arī neērti - +/- gar plates malām   ::  
Bet nu kā jau teicu - vadu ziņā neko nemainīšu.

----------


## Ambed

Vari ielikt skaļruņu aizsardzības shēmu??

----------


## habitbraker

Visas funkcijas vienā mikrenē  :: 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... PC1237.pdf

Ārējos komponentus saviem barošanas spriegumiem var piemeklēt pēc līknēm, kā arī visus citus parametrus var izrēķināt savām vajadzībām(aiztures, sliekšna spriegumus)

----------


## vortexxx

Skatos ka neesmu vienīgais, kas veidojis kasti no lamināta  :: 
Mājas apstākļos tīri smuki sanāk ja pacenšas.... 
Lūk mani montējumi... vēl dažas nianses un dizaina elementi trūkst un nav novesti līdz galam, bet pamats ir...
Skaļruņi S-30, Pultiņa- LM1036, amps- LM3886

----------


## abidox

Nez vai šito var būvēt uz krievu KT837, KT805, KT814, KT815 utt traņiem???

citādi ir krājumi ar šiem krievu traņiem (izķidātiem no visādām shēmām) un savulaik pastūžos bīja ļoti izplatīti. būtu jauki redzēt, ka ar krivu traņiem tāda shēma ietu, vienīgi sū.. , ka izejā ir NPN un PNP - gribētos abus uz NPN - tad varētu KT819 os iežmiegt - tie bīj jaudīgāki par 837 un 805, jo KT818 manos krājumos nav

----------


## osscar

Tad jau tas vairs nebūs oriģinālais P3A...ar kvazi komplimentāro izejas pāri.... tak uz krievu traņiem ir daudz shēmu kaut vai netā Radio žurnālu arhīvos....Tur jāskatās traņu datasheet -- tā uz dullo aizvietot diezin visi varēs. Citi uzskata ,ka P3A izejas traņu slēgums nav tas stabilākais, ir redzētas versijas emitera atkārtotāja slēgumā, ko pamatā izmanto daudzos pastūžos. Domājams ja konstrukcija pareiza tad skanējumam jābūt labam arī oriģinālā shēmas variantā. vismaz netā visi izsakās pozitīvi.

----------


## habitbraker

Kāpēc nē? Rekur fails kur krievu traņiem info un ārzemju ekvivalenti. Nezinu vai bija tieši tavi modeļi.
Un ja tu gribi pastūzi ar vienas struktūras traniem izejā tad laikam jābūvē vientakta A klase. Nezinu sakarīgas AB klases shēmas, ja tādas ir (loti šaubos).

----------


## abidox

plašinieks VEGA 108 stereo, tajā bīja visai sakarīga shēma ar KT805 izejā, biju vienu tādu pārbūvējis uz KT819

----------


## osscar

http://ampslab.com/c200qc.htm

pietiekoši daudz ampu shēmu ir ar venas struktūras quasi compl. slēgumu. Tās bij apopulāras kādreiz, kad nebija npn pnp pāru. Un tad lika no vienas struktūras. Kaut kur lasīju, ka vienas struktūras traņus (neatceros, liekas pnp) bija vieglāk un lētāk izgatavot. sākotnēji pāri bij dārgi. Pat mūsduenās visādi jaudas PA un diseņu pastūži (JDAT iemīļotie crown un citi ) ir ar viena tipa traņiem izejā....lētāk tā ir . un parasti THD biku sliktāks šim slēgumam...pat LM mikrenei izejā ir quasi  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu starp populāriem DIY ampiem tocna tādu slēgumu nēsmu redzējis.

----------


## osscar

vecmodīgas tāpēc ka  ::  populāras ir uz viena tipa lauķiem. ezis666 tādas cep augšā  ::

----------


## JDat

> http://ampslab.com/c200qc.htm
> 
> pietiekoši daudz ampu shēmu ir ar venas struktūras quasi compl. slēgumu. Tās bij apopulāras kādreiz, kad nebija npn pnp pāru. Un tad lika no vienas struktūras. Kaut kur lasīju, ka vienas struktūras traņus (neatceros, liekas pnp) bija vieglāk un lētāk izgatavot. sākotnēji pāri bij dārgi. Pat mūsduenās visādi jaudas PA un diseņu pastūži (JDAT iemīļotie crown un citi ) ir ar viena tipa traņiem izejā....lētāk tā ir . un parasti THD biku sliktāks šim slēgumam...pat LM mikrenei izejā ir quasi


 Iemīlotie? Tas ir nosacīti. Esmu digitāls (PIC AVR utt) cilvēks, kurs remontē jaudīgus komerciāli ražotus pastiprinātājus (kaut kā jau maizīte jānopelna). Ja ir pastiprinājam ar 1-2 kW uz kanālu, kādi tur kropļojumi? Mēs tak zinām kur tādi strādā.  ::  Kas attiecas tikai uz NPN tranzistoriem gala pakāpē. Ir redzēti tādi pastiprinātāji. Shēmas izskatās dīvaini un nepierasti, bet darbojas. . Kas attiecas uz Crown vs QSC. Crown skan labāk, bet a'tāk nosvilst, QSC skan sliktāk, bet taisīts ar cirvi, tāpēc iztur daudz vairāk un retāk nomirst. Kolēģis zināja teikt, ka NPN ir vienkāršāki ražošana un izturīgāki ne kā attiecīgi PNP tranzistori. Ir bijuši gadījumi (tam pašam QSC), ka gala pakāpē NPN tranzistors (ELFAs katalogā) maksā 3,5 Ls, bet PNP ~ 7 Ls. Un kā vienmēr ta ka atver tranzistoru atvilki, vienmēr atrodas lieki NPN tranzistori, a PNP kārtējo reizi jāpasūta.

Labi, tas tā offtopicam.

----------


## Athlons

> ...Kas attiecas uz Crown vs QSC. Crown skan labāk, bet a'tāk nosvilst, QSC skan sliktāk, bet taisīts ar cirvi, tāpēc iztur daudz vairāk un retāk nomirst...


 nezinu par miršanu, bet negribētos piekrist, ka qsc skan sliktāk... tiesa lietojis esmu tikai divus qsc modeļus, bet viens no tiem skanēja tiešām labi...




> ...Kolēģis zināja teikt, ka NPN ir vienkāršāki ražošana un izturīgāki ne kā attiecīgi PNP tranzistori...


 true...  ::

----------


## JDat

Starpība, kā vienmēr, subjektīvos milimetros. Kad apvienos (ja apvienos) mani un athlonu zem viena jumta, tad uztaisīsim (es ceru) aklos testus. Ak jā, vecie Crown MacroTech bij legenda. Varbūt šiem ir arī shēmas. Jāpameklē...

----------


## kaspich

MA/MT series sheemas pat crown webaa ir  ::

----------

